# iscsi target - mounting configfs at boot

## molletts

Not really sure what forum this belongs in, as there's no openrc-specific one, but I figured that because it's kind of network/server-related, this was probably the most likely place to find someone who's done it before.

I've set up an iscsi target using TCM and sys-block/targetcli but I can't get it to start up automatically at boot with its init script (/etc/init.d/target) because it requires configfs to be mounted.

Adding a line to fstab:

```
configfs    /sys/kernel/config    configfs    rw,nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0
```

makes no difference - it doesn't get mounted until I log in and type 'mount configfs', after which I can manually start the target using its init script.

What is the correct, "official" way (as opposed to nasty hacks involving editing init scripts etc.) to get configfs to be mounted with the rest of the filesystems such as tmpfs and shm?

Stephen

----------

